# 622 vs. 722k



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Well DISH has talked me out of an upgrade for now. I had been waiting for the 922, but since there is no TV2 output I decided to find out more about going from 622 to 722k. The DISH guy tells me that it will cost:

$100 Upgrade Fee

$ 95 Technician Installation Fee

So now I think I will just keep my 622! That seems pretty expensive to add two features:

-larger hard drive (500 GB to 1 TB)

-dual over the air capability

Plus they renew a 24 month contract. Are there any other compelling features that I am missing here? Purely from an economic standpoint, I can add an external hard drive and get more memory.

Might they have some special offers to waive these fees? I am just anticipating that the $100 upgrade fee is for somebody to enter a few keystrokes in a database. As far as the installation fee, I can't imagine that it gets much simpler than going from a 622 to a 722k. 

Speaking of memory, has anybody here tried a Western Digital My Book 2 TB external HD? They still tell me over the phone that there is a 1 TB maximum size limit.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 722/k only has a 500 GB drive, compared to (IIRC) a 320 GB in the 622.

You should not need an installer were you to upgrade; it will drop-in replace what you've got. But since you don't have the Service Plan, all tech vists will cost you $95. That would drop to $15 with the SP.

All lease upgrades require a 2 year commitment. But I doubt it would be worth it; the difference between a 622 and a 722 is small.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Is Dish now saying you can upgrade from a 622 to a 722K?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, they said that I am eligible for an upgrade.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm very upset with Dish right now because they won't let me upgrade to 922 until September. I was having problems with signal on a 622 and at their suggestion, I upgraded to a 722 which, of course, didn't fix the problem. They had to come out and change me from one dish pointed at all 3 satellites to 2 dishes. Even though they asked me to upgrade, they still will not let me go to a 922. Maybe it's for the best if the 922 is currently going through the usual growing pains and bugs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

olguy said:


> Is Dish now saying you can upgrade from a 622 to a 722K?


You can upgrade from anything to anything as long as you pay the upgrade fee, and you end up with 3 or fewer leased receivers. You'll have a 2 year commitment and will have to wait 12 months for your next lease upgrade, as always.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lujan said:


> I'm very upset with Dish right now because they won't let me upgrade to 922 until September.


One lease upgrade per 12 month period has been the rule for years; that's nothing new.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> The 722/k only has a 500 GB drive, compared to (IIRC) a 320 GB in the 622.
> 
> You should not need an installer were you to upgrade; it will drop-in replace what you've got. But since you don't have the Service Plan, all tech vists will cost you $95. That would drop to $15 with the SP.
> 
> All lease upgrades require a 2 year commitment. But I doubt it would be worth it; the difference between a 622 and a 722 is small.


Not to argue, but it depends on how you use it. 
I just bought a 722k to replace my 622. The only reason was for the ability to record 2 OTA channels on the same unit. Larger harddrive is nice, the black color is better, but the main issue was the ability to record 3 stations and surf on the third tuner, several times a week. There aren't many things that would make the 722k better, but there are a few.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> One lease upgrade per 12 month period has been the rule for years; that's nothing new.


Yes, but the last upgrade wasn't my choice.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> You should not need an installer were you to upgrade; it will drop-in replace what you've got. But since you don't have the Service Plan, all tech vists will cost you $95. That would drop to $15 with the SP.


If one upgrades from a 722 to a 722k (for the extra OTA tuner), since that's a "drop-in" replacement, what does Dish charge for that w/o the service plan?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lujan said:


> Yes, but the last upgrade wasn't my choice.


Did you:

- accept the upgrade order?
- allow the tech in to change the receiver?
- sign the Dish'n It Up contract?

If so, then it seems pretty obvious that it was, in fact, your choice. You could have accepted Dish's direct replacement (another 622).

I'm not trying to give you a hard time or anything, but your perception of what happened doesn't seem to match the facts.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I was thinking more about the economics of this and wondering if I ought to consider just buying a 722k. Can anybody suggest a good place to outright buy a 722k and will that only save me the $95 technician fee? I assume that I would have to pay the upgrade fee if I "do it myself".


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Jim148 said:


> I was thinking more about the economics of this and wondering if I ought to consider just buying a 722k. Can anybody suggest a good place to outright buy a 722k and will that only save me the $95 technician fee? I assume that I would have to pay the upgrade fee if I "do it myself".


I don't know. The current price at Dish Depot is $315.99. Plus the OTA module would cost an additional $39.99. :eek2:

Of course you could probably find cheaper ones on ebay, etc.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Would I likely still have to pay a $100 upgrade fee then?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you buy a receiver, you pay the cost of the receiver. You are responsible for installing it (or you can pay Dish to send a tech), and of course, you pay the monthly programming fee.

The "upgrade fee" is for a LEASE upgrade. You won't pay that with an owned receiver. And no commitment on an owned receiver.

BUT... you only get a 90 day warranty on an owned receiver. If it dies at 91 days, and you don't have the Service Plan, then you'd have to go buy another one.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> You can upgrade from anything to anything as long as you pay the upgrade fee, and you end up with 3 or fewer leased receivers. You'll have a 2 year commitment and will have to wait 12 months for your next lease upgrade, as always.


In another thread I stated I had tried to upgrade from a 622 to a 722K and the CSR and her supervisor both said the 622, 722 and 722K were considered by Dish for all intents and purposes to be the same. Another poster didn't think that was correct. You yourself said it was and that it depends on what the installer has on the truck. I specifically told them I wanted to upgrade one of 2 622s and was told no guarantees as to getting a 722K. Are you now saying you were mistaken in your previous post and I should be able to specify an upgrade to a 722K from a 622?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> If you buy a receiver, you pay the cost of the receiver. You are responsible for installing it (or you can pay Dish to send a tech), and of course, you pay the monthly programming fee.
> 
> The "upgrade fee" is for a LEASE upgrade. You won't pay that with an owned receiver. And no commitment on an owned receiver.
> 
> BUT... you only get a 90 day warranty on an owned receiver. If it dies at 91 days, and you don't have the Service Plan, then you'd have to go buy another one.


Thanks for that information. I am undecided at this point which way I may go. I have both leased and owned in the past. I started with leasing, but I bought two 811s used because I wanted HD. After everything was said and done, I think the economics of owning vs. leasing was very close. While I didn't pay the monthly leasing fee, I did pay more up front initially. I switched back to leasing when I got the 622 because I don't think any were available for sale when they first came out (or it was cost prohibitive.) But now, considering the $100 upgrade fee and $95 technician installation fee, I may go back to owning.

If anybody here has any additional thoughts on owning vs. leasing I would be interested in hearing your experiences. Or I may start another thread on that very topic.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I should have a 722k coming soon and the optional over the air tuner. Can someone just verify that I can keep the remote controls that came with the 622 and use them with the 722 in addition to the ones that come with the 722k?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, your 622 remotes will work.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> BUT... you only get a 90 day warranty on an owned receiver. If it dies at 91 days, and you don't have the Service Plan, then you'd have to go buy another one.


I buy all my receivers and they have always had a 1 year warranty from date of activation. Is 90 days new?

Also, a replacement 722k from Dish used to be $49 plus shipping should the purchased receiver fail.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to buy all my receivers, but based on the current model the only reason I would buy one today is if I thought I wouldn't be able to accept the commitment period or couldn't wait the year for an upgrade. Otherwise I see no advantage to buying vs leasing (being able to sell an old receiver after a certain amount of time is not appealing to me since you no longer save money monthly by owning).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Jim148 said:


> I should have a 722k coming soon and the optional over the air tuner. Can someone just verify that I can keep the remote controls that came with the 622 and use them with the 722 in addition to the ones that come with the 722k?


I can't speak to a directly-mailed receiver, but as a tech, we are required to collect the old remotes and are charged back for missing remotes.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

We just had our 2 622s replaced with 722Ks. The installer took the old receivers but didn't mention needing the remotes. He even left the UHF antennas so we can extend the signal.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> ... Can someone just verify that I can keep the remote controls that came with the 622 and use them with the 722 in addition to the ones that come with the 722k?


Jim,

I thought remotes were like wire closet hangers, when left alone in a dark space they breed and breed and breed. I must have a couple of dozen Dish remotes laying around. I've never been asked to return any remotes, but I've never dealt with a local installer delivering the new box and removing the old...


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't been advised by DISH if they ship via FedEx, USPS, UPS, or something else. Does anybody happen to know how they typically ship? It might be nice to get a tracking number. It frustrates me to get a slip from UPS, etc., when I missed them when they need an adult signature. Although I am at work in the daytime, if I know what day they are coming I may be able to have me wife be home on the day of expected delivery.

Also, I have one main TV that is usually TV1 and several that are TV2, but sometimes they view what is on the TV1 tuner. Anyway, since this has both two satellite tuners and two over the air tuners, I am trying to decide if I need to run more RG6 to the set in our master bedroom. Right now it is connected to a master over the air antenna via an an NTSC to ATSC converter box. Typically my wife would watch this at bedtime for local news, but with the 722k I might connect this RG6 to the DISH system. I assume with the 722k I could record two satellite channels, one over the air channel *AND* she could simultaneously view a different over the air channel, so I am not really sure if there is much need to keep the converter box in service. On the other hand, I suppose it would still give me the option of recording two satellite channels, two over the air channels, and she could still watch a completely different over the air channel, so I might still be pulling another run of RG6!

I will have to do some searching, but I do seem to recall a way to change one of the TV2 remote controls to an additional TV1 remote control. I think TV1 is IR and the TV2 remotes are UHF, but I will have to do some more searching on that. For those of you with a 722k, can I do pretty much everything I need to do with a TV2 remote or might I still want an additional TV1 remote control?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, despite being assured over the telephone that a 722k would be shipped, I stopped home this afternoon and a brand new 622 was waiting on my front step. Maybe I will have to give up on leasing and just buy a 722k after all!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Send it back.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> Well, despite being assured over the telephone that a 722k would be shipped, I stopped home this afternoon and a brand new 622 was waiting on my front step. Maybe I will have to give up on leasing and just buy a 722k after all!


I called about a problem with one of my 622s today. While on the phone waiting for it to do it's thing after a check switch I asked the young lady if there is a distinction between 622, 722 and 722K. And once again I was told by a CSR in a stateside call center that they are the same family and a guarantee can not be made as to which you will receive. That makes 3 CSRs and 1 supervisor. I'm really inclined to believe there will be no guarantees made. And if they are they will be ignored.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I still have not received a call back from DISH. Does anybody hear have any numbers for somebody at DISH that might be helpful. I have enjoyed my service until now, but this is frustrating and disappointing when they won't even call back.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> I still have not received a call back from DISH. ...


How did you get in the situation that you are expecting a call back?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim148 said:


> I still have not received a call back from DISH. Does anybody hear have any numbers for somebody at DISH that might be helpful. I have enjoyed my service until now, but this is frustrating and disappointing when they won't even call back.


OK. Personally I think it's time to kick this foolishness up to the administrative office as it appears it is a "stupid policy problem."

Send a polite email to [email protected] requesting help and explaining to them you ordered the 722k with the dual OTA module but a 622 was shipped. Note in your email that apparently there is some policy that indicates to Dish employees that the 622 and 722 are essentially the same as the 722k, which is not true because of the ability to record two OTA programs with a 722k, which is the feature you are seeking. Include the phone number associated with your account and a daytime phone number.

Usually someone from the administrative office will respond within a week.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Jim148 said:


> I still have not received a call back from DISH. Does anybody hear have any numbers for somebody at DISH that might be helpful. I have enjoyed my service until now, but this is frustrating and disappointing when they won't even call back.


I have had great support with 888-701-8965.


----------



## GPM (Sep 2, 2004)

I was having intermittent problems with my 622 (freeze up, repeated reboots) and decided I wanted a 722K. Called them and was told first that I had to call back when the 622 was acting up so they could troubleshoot. I declined and requested a supervisor. I was then told they would replace it, but as others have said, they couldn't guarantee a 722K and that I may receive another 622.

I've been a customer since 1996 and consistently carried the equivalent of the Everything pack. I informed the supervisor that his response was unacceptable. I told him I wanted a 722K with the OTA module included, and I didn't want to pay anything. He then put me on hold for several minutes and returned to inform me that the Executive department had agreed to give me what I want.

Of course when the technician arrived with the 722K he didn't have the OTA module, but after another phone call it was shipped. At no charge.

Bottom line is be persistent and don't take no for an answer. Its not the first time I've threatened to discontinue my service, but I've always gotten my upgrades and haven't paid for them yet. Of course I'm now locked in for another 2 years, but hopefully the two 722's I have will last that long.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

GPM said:


> I was having intermittent problems with my 622 (freeze up, repeated reboots) and decided I wanted a 722K. Called them and was told first that I had to call back when the 622 was acting up so they could troubleshoot. I declined and requested a supervisor. I was then told they would replace it, but as others have said, they couldn't guarantee a 722K and that I may receive another 622.
> 
> I've been a customer since 1996 and consistently carried the equivalent of the Everything pack. I informed the supervisor that his response was unacceptable. I told him I wanted a 722K with the OTA module included, and I didn't want to pay anything. He then put me on hold for several minutes and returned to inform me that the Executive department had agreed to give me what I want.
> 
> ...


Technically you did pay for them with the extra 2 years of guaranteed service. I do agree with your point though. 
I had the same problem with a 811 and 211 mix up. Keep your notes, stick to your guns. Even inform them to repeat something as you want to record it, always ask to get to a supervisor.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I did finally get a telephone call from Dish this afternoon advising me that they will be sending a 722k. They also told me to return the 622. When I asked about the over the air module, they said they weren't certain if it was being shipped, but told me to call again if it isn't in the shipment. Needless to say, I wholeheartedly agree that this is a bad policy of the part of Dish to consider the 622, 722, and 722k to be the same.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

GPM said:


> I was having intermittent problems with my 622 (freeze up, repeated reboots) and decided I wanted a 722K. Called them and was told first that I had to call back when the 622 was acting up so they could troubleshoot. I declined and requested a supervisor. I was then told they would replace it, but as others have said, they couldn't guarantee a 722K and that I may receive another 622.
> 
> I've been a customer since 1996 and consistently carried the equivalent of the Everything pack. I informed the supervisor that his response was unacceptable. I told him I wanted a 722K with the OTA module included, and I didn't want to pay anything. He then put me on hold for several minutes and returned to inform me that the Executive department had agreed to give me what I want.
> 
> ...


Just wondering why you feel you're "entitled" to free upgrades. I've been a subscriber since early 1996 as well but I've never threatened to discontinue service to get something for nothing. If I choose to upgrade my service, whether it be programming or hardware, there is a fee for doing that which I should be willing to accept if I want the upgrade. Maybe I approach things a little differently than most people but I've always paid my own way and if I wanted something extra I was either willing to pay for it or wait until I could afford it.
Maybe that's just me.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> Just wondering why you feel you're "entitled" to free upgrades. I've been a subscriber since early 1996 as well but I've never threatened to discontinue service to get something for nothing. ...


I agree completely! Last July I upgraded one of my 622s to a 722*k*, in exchange for a new two-year commitment. What would not be fair would be if Dish needed to replace the 722*k* should it fail and they send a 622 to replace it. :sure:

I never got a response as to how the Jim148 ended up in a position where Dish owed him a call?


----------



## GPM (Sep 2, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> Just wondering why you feel you're "entitled" to free upgrades. I've been a subscriber since early 1996 as well but I've never threatened to discontinue service to get something for nothing. If I choose to upgrade my service, whether it be programming or hardware, there is a fee for doing that which I should be willing to accept if I want the upgrade. Maybe I approach things a little differently than most people but I've always paid my own way and if I wanted something extra I was either willing to pay for it or wait until I could afford it.
> Maybe that's just me.


It has nothing to do with feeling "entitled", it has everything to do with not being foolish. They could have easily said no. I have had eight, now nine, receivers over 14 years. Always two in use at one time. The last five have been leased. And yes, a two year commitment does, in a sense, equate to a fee. That commitment seemed to me a reasonable exchange for a receiver that I would be paying monthly lease charges on over the course of those two years.

Do you also pay MSRP for your vehicles? Perhaps you feel that equates to 'paying your own way'. To me, you would be throwing away money. Its certainly your right to do that, just as its my right to save money wherever I can. If paying the asking price for everything your purchase gives you a sense of moral superiority then I guess its worth the extra cost. I didn't retire at 55 by wasting money.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GPM said:


> ... I didn't retire at 55 by wasting money.


When I was 55 I had already been retired for three years. What does that have to do with the price of tea in China? 

No one has suggested that "haggling" is somehow wrong, but believing that if you can't get your way you can come to a forum and express the "fact" that somehow Dish isn't giving him something to which he is "entitled" is nonsense.

By the way, last July I upgraded a 622 to a 722*k* with an OTA Module. No cost whatsoever - and I did not need to threaten to drop Dish nor did I think I was "entitled" to anything. Maybe that extra three years of retirement allowed me to better sort out when to threaten and when simply to ask nicely. :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

GPM said:


> .


What prompted my response was this statement: "*Its not the first time I've threatened to discontinue my service, but I've always gotten my upgrades and haven't paid for them yet.*" 
If that's the way you want to do business, that's fine with me. More power to you. Hopefully, the shoe won't show up on the other foot, but you know what they say about karma. 
BTW, I think I overestimated your age by about 40 years. My bad.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I did get a refurbished 722k on Thursday. I opened it up, but there is no over the air tuner module in there. I called this morning and asked for the DISH Network MT2 Over the Air Module. I was told that they will only send it _after_ I activate the receiver. Because I how my installation is configured, that is not the most convenient thing to do. In addition to that, I will have no over the air channels until the MT2 arrives.

I called again and they advised me that they no longer send out the MT2 and that it is no longer available through them. They suggested that I buy it from somewhere else!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Best installation for 722k is set up the receiver and let it install updates, then insert the OTA module, otherwise it has been known to cause problems.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

That is good to know. Thank you for that. Has anybody else here heard that the MT2 Over The Air modules are no longer available from Dish Network? I guess I may have to order it from Dish Depot or Dish Store.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Best installation for 722k is set up the receiver and let it install updates, then insert the OTA module, otherwise it has been known to cause problems.


I received my new 722*k* and free OTA module from Dish last July in the same shipping box. There was no such warning included. I installed the OTA module as per the included instructions and then powered up the receiver. There were no problems.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

This is getting to be quite the elusive task simply going from 622 to 722k. I ordered the DISH Network MT2 Over the Air Module online Sunday and it stated it was in stock. I then get this email the following morning:

"Thank you for your recent order. We are unable to promptly ship your order because we are temporarily out of stock on one or more of the items within your order. Please be aware that this status is only temporary and your order should ship within the next 4-7 Business Days. If you need to update your order for faster shipping because of this delay, please reply to this email mentioning the order changes."


----------

